# BN restoration



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Well, we finally got around to putting the head on the engine for our BN. I put sleeves, pistons rings and bearings in this may or june, and got the head done last week. Put the head on monday night, put push rods and rockers no today, set the valves and set the rocker arm cover on. 
Had to dig the chassis out of the weeds, where its been sitting for about 3 years after we finally found enough pieces to put a chassis together. We've had the thing for about 8 -10 years (long term project ) and just slowly gathered pieces as they became availlable to us ( at a reasonable cost).

So I finally have the original block back in the chassis, with all new innards, including the main caps. 

PS don't try to unstick an engine with a hard wood block and a sledge hammer on the top of the pistons, it can break the main caps. :duh: 

Any way, soon (hopefully) I'll time up a distributer, put on a manifold and carb, and finally hear the blasted thing run:smiles: :smiles: :smiles: 
Then I just have to go over the tranny and final drives. One rear axle is loose on the bull gear, so that has to come apart.
I'll keep you posted :lmao: on my progress, and one of these days i'll even be able to post some of the pics I've been taking along the way.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

:hello: Hey partsman, Thats a good looking tractor even though your camera is way out of focus. I am anxious to see it when you get your pictures posted & dialed into real clarity.NANA :question: :night:


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

should be a nice tractor when your done looking forward to seeing pics of it.do you have a dig. camera


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks guys!! I'm anxious to get pics posted too! I don't have a digital camera yet, it's on my wish list, but I'm getting a printer/scanner (soon?) as soon as I can find a couple of hours to get away to St. John (about an hour away) to Future Shop.

I've been taking pics of this BN for about 8-10 years now and would love to share them with y'all.

We bought it from a guy who collected every thing from chainsaws to crawlers to a St. John city bus!!!:dazed: Every one said he was eccentric cause he had a few bucks, if he was poor they would have said he was nuts!:lmao: 

He never did any thing with any of it, just watched it rust so the BN was seized, the fenders had rusted off and were laying on the tires, and the hood had bullet holes ( I think some one tried to put it out of it's misery).
There was no tin any good, and the front end hed bee broken and replaced with an I-beam axle from an old pickup! It took a long time to find the parts to start the job and we finally had every thing we needed a couple of years ago. The ones that were ahed on the list got finished and now it's her turn. I'm pretty excited, I've been waiting for this for some time.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Finally got my PSC so now I can post some pics.  This is what the BN looked like when I started to put it together this fall.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

As you can see, it is pretty rough!! The block that's in the pic is just a scrap one to hold the pieces together. The original is in the attachment below, with the new sleeves, pistons, gaskets, etc, installed, and waiting for the head.
The head is on the engine now, and in the tractor. When I get a few minutes, I'll install the manifold and carb, and the distributer, and fire her up. 8-10 years in the making!! I can hardly wait to hear her purr again!arty: 
I have more pics when I get them developed they'll go up here too.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Isn't much there*

I take it you have all the parts to put it back together? Glad you can post pictures now and also post again:smiles: how long before there will be life in it again. I'm alway happy to see people bring these old tractors back to life keep us posted on everything.
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Jody, about all of the original tractor that was usable was the block, transmission, and final drives. There was no tin any good, and the steering mechanism was ruined.  
We gathered all the parts and have them safely tucked away( except for the peices I now can't find:argh: ). The gathering is what took so long!! Not many of these tractors around, and the ones that tin would fit from have been pretty badly beaten on.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Just curious.........did you line bore the block with the new main caps?
Rodster


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Rodster, the main caps in the 113 engines had some wiggle room on the bolts to adjust for centre, not like a more modern engine. When our 384 was rebuilt, we had to line bore a cap for it, but in this case we did not, and clearances seemed okay, guess we'll find out for sure once we get a few hours on the engine!:fineprint


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey parts man, I'm using that shot of your tractor in the grass as my wallpaper. Do I need to get a release signed? :fineprint


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Yea
If you have room to locate them and the engine turns free
sounds like you are good.
Rodster


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Argee, enjoy! No royalties needed or expected. I'm actually honored to have a tractor gracing someone elses computer!!eace: 

Rodster, thanks for the feed back, you knid of had me sweating a bit, although I know we've sold a cap or two that were used with out being bored in, probably not even new bearings!

I got my pic host set up so here goes, one of the BN with the new engine installed.

<img src=http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=7980128d-1ad7-7aff-1c59-52b85b5e6cd5&size=lg>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Looking good*

Looking good coming along nicelyartydanc 
Jody


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey Parts Man
I see you are a Canadian. I was born in Winnipeg and moved to Michigan when I was two.
I did not want to make you sweat just curious. But like you say if the cap has some float side to side and it tightens up to hold the bearing I think you are good to go.
Possibly you would know. When I was a kid ( many moons ago) I did some tractor work for my Uncle. I thought the tactor was an 8N but I may be wrong but I thought it was a flathead.
Rodster


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Rodster, no biggie, just made me think a little.:fineprint 

:canada: Yup I'm a proud Canadian!! #1 at being just north of the USA!!:lmao: 

An 8N is fer sure a flathead engine, them and continental were a couple of the last holdouts.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Duh
I was not paying attention. Your tractor is a BN not a Ford 8N.I was looking at your engine and wondered why it is an overhead HA HA. My first clue should have been that this is not in the Ford forum. Anyway thanks for sharing the project. 
Rodster ( who needs stronger glasses )


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Hey parts man*

I like your Avatar you finally decided to put one up:headclap: :hooray: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Hey parts man*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I like your Avatar you finally decided to put one up:headclap: :hooray:
> Jody *


 Thanks Jody, that's our 52H, the last one we restored, in the tractor show parade, last may. Finally set up my hosting site so I could use an avatar!artydanc


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*IT LIVES!!!!!*

Well, I finally got around to putting the carb on and timing up a distributer. For now it is just in with jumper wires, but hooked up none the less. We whirled 'er over and it caught right away!!:clap: :clap: artydanc :drinkin: 
BUT, it wouldn't idle down, in my haste, I just hooked all the linkages up without checking for proper lengths, soooo, I had to adjust the gov and carb linkages. Now it runs perfectly!!:smiles: It sure is good to hear it purr after sitting idle for probably about 30 years!! YIPPEE!!


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Congrats on bringing it back to life. I hope I can start my 46 Chief
in the next two months before going to Florida. 
Later Rod


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Good going*

Glad to hear you got it going lets see soom pictures of the tractor with the motor in it.arty: 
Jody


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Jody, the latest pic I have is on page 1 of this thread, with engine installed, but no manifold etc. I'll take some more pics soon.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

did ya get anymore pics yet?? Anymore progress on tractor? Those B's/BN's are cool tractors.
Ryan


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Ryan, no pics yet, It's still sitting in th esame place as the other picture in this thread. No progress in a while!


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

well get going! lol just kidding. Looks like we are having a contest here to see how long it takes to restore a tractor! 
Ryan:band:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:lmao: I think I would win that one Ryan, we've had a W4 in the shop for about 2 years now, and still only have about 30 hours into it!! It's got a crap-load of tin, so I figure it'll take at least 350 hours! At my current rate, I should be done in about 23 years!!mg:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

*hey parts man*

does a w-4 sound like them w-9? W-9 really have a bark to em.
Ryan


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

They would sound similar, but I think the W9 would definetly be a little louder. A LOT more engine there!! W4 is a 152 CID,, W9 is 335 CID.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

wow I need to get me one of those w9's and use it for a puller at our show's here.
Ryan


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey partsman have you done anymore on this project


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

pictures


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

WEll, I started it up yesterday! It hadn't run since last October or November, I just put some gas in it, hooked up the jumper wire from the battery to the coil (it isn't wired yet), and it fired right up!!artydanc Runs as smooth as silk!!:headclap: 
I had to move it to get our H out to go to the ytractor show in town this weekend. It's been a good day, tomorrow will be the pull. I'll try to get some pics and post tomorrow.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

are you planning on restoring the B? I want one of those sooo bad. They a nice little tractor.
Ryan


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Oh yeah!!! I've been waiting a long time for this tractor, actually it's a BN, similar to the B, but 8" narrower. We already have a 1940 B that we've restored. I'll be wiring it up shortly, and we'll hopefully get th etin sandblasted this summer, so that this fall I can start the body work and be ready to paint next spring.artydanc


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

you got any pictures of the restored B?
Ryan


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

l just got l'm running too feels nice to hear it run going to put it to work in the next week and hopful restore it in a couple of years


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Yup! Here ya go. 
<img src=http://www.chowntractorparts.com/images/40b.jpg>


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

Them B's are beautiful tractors Excellent job.
Ryan


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Thanks Ryan, it's not perfect but I like it. You can checko out the rest of our collection @ http://www.chowntractorparts.com/our__tractor_collection.htm


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

How's the BN coming


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

don't you have any massey or are you just a farmall guy


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Maniac, I haven't been doing anything much with the antiques this summer, but I do start up the BN every now and then, just to here that sweet sound of a rebuilt engine purring like a kitten. 

James, we only collect Farmalls, we have quite a few MH and MFs for parts though, and I do some repairs on all makes.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

been working on that BN lately?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Nope, not for a while yet, likely Nov, or maybe even January b4 I can get back to it!


----------

